# Results from Surgery...



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Had a right side lobectomy last Thursday the 8th...

I got my results today.

Semi/Good news... The Nodule was benign.. however they found a under the nodule they found a encapsulated papillary thyroid carcinoma, predominantly follicular variant with focal classic papillary architecture with multiple foci of capsular invasion 5mmin greatest dimension.

The ENT's preliminary thoughts.... seemed to think I would not need to have a second surgery to remove the other side as it was small and he thought they got it all.. Still waiting on a call back from the Endo who will ultimitely have the final say on other side.

Thoughts?!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We've had a handful of members here who had microcarcinomas, and their doctors ordered no further treatment. Even if you have no further treatment right now, I would hope that you have a "let's watch it" plan over the next several years, just in case.


----------

